# zoolak



## GuntherHess (Jul 2, 2006)

Found an odd soda, embossed Dr Dadirrian's Zoolak. Tooled crown top.
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/auction/zoolak.JPG
 Apparently it was a medicinal soda of some sort. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't know Matt, I asked for general info a while ago under sodas but never a response. I be watching here, it might do better.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 2, 2006)

There is also a Dr. Dadirrian's Wine tonic. Could be a med or soda. General concensis is soda and there seems to be alot of interest in this particular bottle by soda collectors. No one seems to know anything at all about it so be the first and become *IMORTAL*.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 2, 2006)

I am already *IMMORAL... *oh was that imortal?

 I saw Meech has one on his site for sale
http://hometown.aol.com/meechuta/sale.html
 From what I can tell they arent too rare.

 This guy has a pretty cool list of Doctor sodas...
http://www.vgg.com/drsodas/drnohave.html

 It could be assumed that its from New York since the wine tonic is embossed New York. A little to go on.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'd say you were right on with New York. Must have been good to get around like it did. They are dug around here from time to time in two variations.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey all -
 The one on my For Sale page I won in a club raffle here in town. It does not have the Dr..... on it, so when I found something on it years ago (web search probably), it was by 'Zoolak' alone. I've never dug one, but one of my digging partners dug the Dr. variation a couple of weeks ago. He loves it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Meech for getting me looking again. I did find some stuff that was interesting.
 This may be him but I can't adjust the picture enough to make out much on it.
http://hearth.library.cornell.edu/cgi/t/text/pageviewer-idx?c=hearth;cc=hearth;sid=4c23fe4cb0338413695ebe6a665d396e;rgn=full%20text;idno=4732524_180_007;view=image;seq=0020
 From Wikipedia - matzoon â€” a fermented milk product. see zoolak. 
 redirected - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matzoon
 Only thing was I couldn't find zoolak
 An expired ebay list that came up - " Zoolak " Advertising Sign on Bldg . on Nassau St . , NYC ...
 I'm still not sure it's the same guy but it got me looking further. I missed it the first time I went looking.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah... fermented milk...never would have guessed that. I was thinking it was some type of Dr Pepper type soda product. Its more like spoiled Yoo-Hoo[].
 That one will go on ebay unless anyone has interest in it, just make an offer.
 Thanks


----------



## bttlmark (Jul 3, 2006)

I have an Amber that is a dif. varient. Has a crack but my Dad was over when it almost got tossed and rescued it.I'll get a pic if I ever get to his place for a visit.
 Fermented Milk? Odd,,must have been from the same area they have that Fermented Fish Sauce for the Stinky Shrimp!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 3, 2006)

Ferminted milk!!!!! What wont people drink. I have heard of an alcoholic beverage made with ferminted milk. Wonder if that could be it.

 I was temporarely stationed in Turkey in the late 1970s and smelled that crap but didn't have the kahones to try it. 

 The Wikipeda thing makes it sound kinda like sour dough starter. 

 Hey Mark, You have probable eaten a few gallons or so of Japanese fish sauce and didn't even know it. For some reason people think Henry Heinz invented it but all he did was call it Ketchup.LoL


----------

